# NYC (Brooklyn, Bay Ridge)-30 rats need homes, asst., 9 mos. old; transport possible



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

*Location: Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, NYC; transport may be possible
Contact: [email protected]*

Thirty rats need homes. In October, Melissa got two rats from a pet store and they unexpectedly gave birth to 28 babies. These rats are now 9 months old plus the mother rats and all must be relocated as soon as possible due to family circumstances. 


































The rats are of assorted and beautiful colors, hooded, tan, etc. Melissa states that they have been well cared for. Please ask Melissa any questions.

If you think you may be able to help by taking in or fostering any of these rats or by helping with transport to another state, if a rescue will take them in, please reply to:

*Contact: Melissa: [email protected]
You may copy me: [email protected]*
so that I may coordinate transport.

Thank you,
Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC (Brooklyn, Bay Ridge)-Rats need homes, 10 mos. old*

Hi,

Background story on these rats:
Melissa bought a couple of rats for her science classroom. The pet shop sold her the breeders. She bought them in Sept. 2011. In October both gave birth. The children were amazed and enjoyed the experience very much. Melissa does not have a classroom this year. She has been trying for months to find loving homes for them. She has great love and respect for rats. She managed to house quite a few. 22 rats remaining is just too much for her right now.

Location: Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, NYC
Contact: [email protected]

Thank you,
Raquel
[email protected]
posted for Melissa with permission


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC (Brooklyn, Bay Ridge)-8 boys and 2 girls, 10 mos. old, still need homes*

I adopted three of the girls, PEWS (pink-eyed-white), now ten months old. There are still 10-month-old boys that need homes. They are black-hooded, PEW, and possibly black and Himalayan. There are two ten-month-old girls available, black-hooded and PEW, which may be adopted singly. The dumbo PEW mother is not recommended for adoption because her over-protective nature makes her unfriendly.

The rats that I adopted do not bite and are active and sweet. The boys, Melissa says, are more laid back, but I did not meet them. Family illness makes it necessary to find homes for these rats as soon as possible.

Location: Bay Ridge, Brooklyn (New York City)
Contact: [email protected]
Thank you,
posted for Melissa by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC (Brooklyn, Bay Ridge)-12 rats need homes, asst., 11 mos. old; transport possible*

Hi,

*UPDATED:
12 RATS NEED HOMES; 10 ARE 11 MONTHS OLD AS OF SEPTEMBER 22, 2012:
5 BOYS: 11 MONTHS OLD--Grey and white hooded, white w dark nose, and white (PEW, PINK-EYED-WHITE).
7 GIRLS: 5 ARE 11 MONTHS OLD: Hooded, white (PEW), and Himalayan.
2 ARE A LITTLE OLDER (the two mothers): 1 is tan and the other one is a dumbo pink-eyed-white (PEW), but the dumbo is not friendly.*

*Location: Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, NYC; transport may be possible
Contact: [email protected] *

Story and pictures in original post above.

Thank you,
posted for Melissa by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

*UPDATE: There are eight females available. Hooded, Himalayan, pew, tan. Melissa Lee. P.S. I will donate cage and bedding and food to any one who can take all eight. **The girls are 11 months old except for a mother that is a little older, tan in color, and another mother that is similarly a little older and is a dumbo white with pink eyes. This single dumbo is not friendly to humans because she's still protecting her grown babies.*
* 
I also have 5 males. Hooded, pew, and black. I will supply a month of food and bedding to anyone who can take all five. **The boys are 11 months old.*
* Melissa Lee*

The reason for changes in numbers is that sometimes rats are returned.

Location: Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, NYC; transport may be possible.
Contact: [email protected]

Story and pictures in original post above.

Thank you,
posted for Melissa by Raquel


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*NYC (Brooklyn, Bay Ridge)-8 female rats need homes*

*Hi,

Location: Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, NYC; transport may be possible.
Contact: [email protected]

UPDATE: From Melissa, who has the rats, "I again want to let everyone know that I still have eight females. One tan, one dumbo, 2 himalayans, some hoodies. I will include cage and food and bedding. I will keep the bucks. I have only 5 bucks left. Melissa Lee"*

Thank you,
posted for Melissa by Raquel with permission


----------



## W0LFPR1NC3SS (Oct 22, 2012)

I sent Melissa an email.  *crosses fingers*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

*Thank you, W0LFPR1NC3SS!*


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,
Location: Bay Ridge, Brooklyn, NYC; transport may be possible.
Contact: *[email protected]*
UPDATE: From Melissa, who has the rats, "I...still have eight females. One tan, one dumbo, 2 himalayans, some hoodies. I will include cage and food and bedding." posted by Raquel for Melissa


----------

